# Wobbler Engine Class Project



## 44-henry (Jun 3, 2009)

I teach manufacturing classes at the University of North Dakota and I thought you might like to see the results of last semester's manufacturing processes course. Our program primarily deals with training students to be managers in industry and they are given a good variety of classes across a number of backgrounds to prepare them for this role. One such class that they need to take is an introductory manufacturing process class where they are exposed to manufacturing methods such as machining (both manual and cnc), investment and green sand casting, heat treatment, and various other methods. The project that I have them build during this class is a small wobbler steam engine which they machine the parts for out of brass and mild steel. The baseplates are color case hardened using bone and wood charcoal for the packing compound. Anyway, here are some photos of the last semesters projects.


----------



## itowbig (Jun 3, 2009)

look out its an army of wobbler's. thats a nice looking army you got there


----------



## Foozer (Jun 3, 2009)

44-henry  said:
			
		

> Our program primarily deals with training students to be managers in industry



Which one is unlike the rest, their's a rebel in the group, makings of a fine manager in that one.


----------



## PhillyVa (Jun 3, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> Which one is unlike the rest, their's a rebel in the group, makings of a fine manager in that one.



Nope...must be the teacher...showing off Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof}

Philly


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 3, 2009)

That is very interesting display of creativity on the flywheels patterns. That must have been way cool 8) to have gone through them and witnessed the final overall product. They ll look pretty good.

BC1


----------



## 44-henry (Jun 3, 2009)

The guy that made the aluminum engine is a good student and does like to go at things a bit differently. There were some changes that had to be made to use aluminum for the cylinder instead of brass, but he came up with the solutions and ended up with a fine engine. Neat thing about a project like this is that it is really a great introduction to the importance of tolerances and when the student goes to put the engine together at the end they learn the true meaning of the word, much better than any book could do.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 3, 2009)

44-henry  said:
			
		

> The guy that made the aluminum engine is a good student and does like to go at things a bit differently.



The glint of Gold in the sea of Bronze, always nice to see tomorrows talent.


----------

